# Natural Fork Oak "zarrapastrosa"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué mis Resorteros amigos!

Now I present or slingshot to undertake a journey of no return, now in the hands of a good friend, this is a natural oak, heavily laden with grain and purchased a beautiful color. I have named as "Zarrapastrosa" (Scruffy) images here.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

beauty. bow down to you chepo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Chepo, Chepo, Chepo .... I am running out of superlatives for your work. That is just so lovely.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

now that's a sexy slingshot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

You are the master of naturals...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_WONDERFUL MY FRIEND!_


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Esta muy guapo y fuerte. Y tu arte es perfecto! Olé! Maestro. Uno mas obra fantastico de arte!


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

fabulous finish mate,wish i could achieve that look on my naturals


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

How, just how....? great slingtshot as always, love it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Esta muy guapo y fuerte. Y tu arte es perfecto! Olé! Maestro. Uno mas obra fantastico de arte!










y muchisimos mas gracias para tu arte Chepo!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

f00by said:


> You are the master of naturals...


Muchas gracias tomshot


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Esta muy guapo y fuerte. Y tu arte es perfecto! Olé! Maestro. Uno mas obra fantastico de arte!










y muchisimos mas gracias para tu arte Chepo!
[/quote]

Jeje! muchas gracias canijo Mark! el día que no te mire en mis post puedes estar seguro que te extrañaré un resto amigo jeje!

Un abrazo canijo!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

chepo that is a real beauty right there!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

incredible sir


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

The finish looks like animal fur - not furry, but like someone did a really detailed painting of wolf hair or something. Stunning wood.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> The finish looks like animal fur - not furry, but like someone did a really detailed painting of wolf hair or something. Stunning wood.


How beautiful comment, thank you very much


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

undefinedEs una de las hondas más hermosas que he visto para un natural! Saludos,

Sofreto


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sofreto said:


> undefinedEs una de las hondas más hermosas que he visto para un natural! Saludos,
> 
> Sofreto


Muchas gracias por la deferencia de hacer el comentario en español, se siente tan bien! muchas gracias Sofreto.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

This is such an awesome slingshot, yours always look awesome!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

" Ö Rey "

Bonita chancleta , abrazotes.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Jaxter said:


> " Ö Rey "
> 
> Bonita chancleta , abrazotes.


Gracias tio! como siempre un gusto, Salúdame a Pacita mi amigo


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Outstanding work as usual.
philly


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Sofreto said:


> undefinedEs una de las hondas más hermosas que he visto para un natural! Saludos,
> 
> Sofreto


Orale un Californio. Saludos de parte de un Want to be.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Mai, como siempre aste las de orqueta le quedan de poca madre. Muy chula esta canija zarraspatrosa. Chale creo que ya me hacen falta otras lecciones en la *URGCH, *(Universidad Resorterosa Guapachosa del Chepo ) pior escuelante no podria tener. Saludos







.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Mai, como siempre aste las de orqueta le quedan de poca madre. Muy chula esta canija zarraspatrosa. Chale creo que ya me hacen falta otras lecciones en la *URGCH, *(Universidad Resorterosa Guapachosa del Chepo ) pior escuelante no podria tener. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A que mi Xidoo tan basilador!


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I know you don't sell your slingshots,,,but just out of curiousity, what wold you price a fine piece like this???


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yet another signature piece.


----------



## Zarnch (Sep 13, 2011)

i never though the ...RIOT?? caused by the Zarrapastrosa i think the name you gave it, is due to my nick.
am speechless in front of this magnificent slingshot, its so smooth to the hand, and it almost shines.
the wood pattern looks like if it was printed.

a grrrrreat "recua" a little bit big to my hands.

*thanks master*... it sounds like Darth Vader saying "yes master"


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Zarnch said:


> i never though the ...RIOT?? caused by the Zarrapastrosa i think the name you gave it, is due to my nick.
> am speechless in front of this magnificent slingshot, its so smooth to the hand, and it almost shines.
> the wood pattern looks like if it was printed.
> 
> ...


i have to respond to this one, i am the lucky owner of not 1 but 3 of Master Chepo's natty's. i have to say even though his photography is excellent his photos do not show the real quality behind his slingshots, what is being called smooth is a bit of an understatement, they are glass smooth, one of his secrets a combination of beer and sweat







if i shoot his frames i have to temporarily place some theraband on the forks so they dont slip. he does do quite the job on all the crafts he works on!

gracias Chepo!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Karok01 said:


> i never though the ...RIOT?? caused by the Zarrapastrosa i think the name you gave it, is due to my nick.
> am speechless in front of this magnificent slingshot, its so smooth to the hand, and it almost shines.
> the wood pattern looks like if it was printed.
> 
> ...


i have to respond to this one, i am the lucky owner of not 1 but 3 of Master Chepo's natty's. i have to say even though his photography is excellent his photos do not show the real quality behind his slingshots, what is being called smooth is a bit of an understatement, they are glass smooth, one of his secrets a combination of beer and sweat







if i shoot his frames i have to temporarily place some theraband on the forks so they dont slip. he does do quite the job on all the crafts he works on!

gracias Chepo!
[/quote]

Es tan chingón leer estos comentarios que necesariamente tengo que recurrir a mi español para decirlo en su justa dimensión. agradezco mucho tus comentarios mi amigo.

It's so chingón necessarily read these comments I have to use my Spanish to put in their proper perspective. really appreciate your comments my friend.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Resortera pequeña y bonita parece muy eficaz.


----------



## Zarnch (Sep 13, 2011)

you're right *newconvert* chepo's pictures even they are great dont show the truly beauty of the slingshots.
the zarrapastrosa is mine and is one of my favourite slingshots. i have to say chepo is so generous with his friends


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> you're right *newconvert* chepo's pictures even they are great dont show the truly beauty of the slingshots.
> the zarrapastrosa is mine and is one of my favourite slingshots. i have to say chepo is so generous with his friends


No sé si ponerme contento por superar expectativas cuando tienen de bulto mis resorterontas o ponerme triste por ser tan mal fotógrafo,


----------

